# Cold??



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

So how are you all holding up with this brutal weather?? Sounds like you folks in the East are getting hammered !! Hope everyone is OK.
We have had more snow than usual and few days of -38,-40 F but overall nothing too major.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

we had some -22F ambient and -42F windchill, but it finally broke today. Miserable!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

We had an ice storm last night...broke a bunch of trees in my yard and around the neighborhood. I'd like to get up to the camper it's 1h30m away and check on it...ice storm was worse up there and it's close to some trees. Last thing I need is a whole in the roof in the middle of winter.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

In the last 2 days we seen -38 with -65 windchills. Today was a whiteout. The lil town here has 20 foot snowdrifts.

I could have really cared a less. Was under a Mack truck all day doing a tranny. lol high of 32 tomorrow and 35 on Fri.. Spring is in the air I feel it!

Carey


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Yesterday was a snow day here. That said, anyone who wanted to, got around fine. Just had to take it easy. This has been my kind of winter. I'd rather have the snow stick around, than some years where it rains every other time, and you can't really enjoy the winter sports.

Camping season will be here before you know it.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Last couple of days we hit upper 70's. Thank goodness it is supposed to cool off this weekend. I was worried I'd have to kick on the air conditioner.









Sorry but I had to....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jcat67 said:


> Last couple of days we hit upper 70's. Thank goodness it is supposed to cool off this weekend. I was worried I'd have to kick on the air conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Someone*always does....

Yup. The East has been hammered!!! We've got 3' - 5' of white stuff on the ground )depending on where you look), with more promised for later this week. Had to have our plow guy pull Herself out of the snowbank this afternoon. You see, we've been in sunny Honduras for a week and just got home. It snowed here several times while we were gone and, at sone point, someone checked the weather channel and said we were enjoying a 110* difference. That prompted a smile, a nod, and don of the wetsuit, tanks, & an afternoon UNDER water!!! Of course, we had to come back to reality. Yeah. It's cold up here!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Last couple of days we hit upper 70's. Thank goodness it is supposed to cool off this weekend. I was worried I'd have to kick on the air conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Someone*always does....

Yup. The East has been hammered!!! We've got 3' - 5' of white stuff on the ground )depending on where you look), with more promised for later this week. Had to have our plow guy pull Herself out of the snowbank this afternoon. You see, we've been in sunny Honduras for a week and just got home. It snowed here several times while we were gone and, at sone point, someone checked the weather channel and said we were enjoying a 110* difference. That prompted a smile, a nod, and don of the wetsuit, tanks, & an afternoon UNDER water!!! Of course, we had to come back to reality. Yeah. It's cold up here!
[/quote]

I am sorry... could you repeat that?

* Your Plow Guy had to do WHAT?! *


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

We were camping in El Paso when it was 1f... BRrrr... something is wrong when it is warmer in Winnipeg than in El Paso!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> Last couple of days we hit upper 70's. Thank goodness it is supposed to cool off this weekend. I was worried I'd have to kick on the air conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Someone*always does....

Yup. The East has been hammered!!! We've got 3' - 5' of white stuff on the ground )depending on where you look), with more promised for later this week. Had to have our plow guy pull Herself out of the snowbank this afternoon. You see, we've been in sunny Honduras for a week and just got home. It snowed here several times while we were gone and, at sone point, someone checked the weather channel and said we were enjoying a 110* difference. That prompted a smile, a nod, and don of the wetsuit, tanks, & an afternoon UNDER water!!! Of course, we had to come back to reality. Yeah. It's cold up here!
[/quote]

I am sorry... could you repeat that?

* Your Plow Guy had to do WHAT?! *









[/quote]

Yaknow, I went to go visit stately Wolfwood Manor and viewed the Snow bound Tundra.... The truck too... And of course this topic came up (After Kathy Spiked my coffee with Baileys, thank you by the way KB!). Oh the explainations! Oh the descriptions! and Of course the Ford bashing started with my previous (Very Capable Sans 4X4 but Capable never-the-less) F-250. WHICH mind you I was duped into driving into the quagmire (also known as Wolfies front yard), a source of entertainment for Judy, a seed planted a full 6 months in advance of the fateful attempt to remove the Rolling Suite from the afore-mentioned quagmire....thank you very much.

But alas! The Tundra was Snow Bound, 4 (Ahem) feet deep in snow, requiring wait for it..... WAIT for it!

A Ford to haul her out. Ah the sweet irony, Oh the humanity, darn the luck! Had I known I would have photographic memorabilia to share.... Oh well!

Regardless I am glad Judy and KB are back!

Eric


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

in keeping with our tradition Stacey and I spent Saturday night in the Abi-one in our front yard because I saw the first robins of the season on my way home from the farmers market!! Well really Seamus and I spent the night in the Abi-one and Stacey spent most of the night in the plow truck!! We all enjoyed the snowthunder and lightening!! This is the earliest we've ever spent the night in the Abi-one and the earliest we've seen Robins, usually doesn't happen til late March!!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

ember said:


> in keeping with our tradition Stacey and I spent Saturday night in the Abi-one in our front yard because I saw the first robins of the season on my way home from the farmers market!! Well really Seamus and I spent the night in the Abi-one and Stacey spent most of the night in the plow truck!! We all enjoyed the snowthunder and lightening!! This is the earliest we've ever spent the night in the Abi-one and the earliest we've seen Robins, usually doesn't happen til late March!!


ROBINS ?????

Oh yeah, those little guys with the red fronts. Drop by here around July, grab a couple a'worms and take off South-bound


----------

